# Was John Witherspoon a Volunarist?



## TylerRay (Aug 7, 2015)

I am always reading of Witherspoon being a champion of Confessional Orthodoxy in the Scottish tradition, but his significant role in the birth of the US makes me wonder: what was his view of the establishment of religion?

On a related note, what role did he play in the American Presbyterian church's revision of the Westminster Confession?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Aug 8, 2015)

TylerRay said:


> On a related note, what role did he play in the American Presbyterian church's revision of the Westminster Confession?



See:
http://www.opc.org/today.html?history_id=195&pfriendly=Y


----------



## Andrew P.C. (Aug 9, 2015)

Ask Mr. Religion said:


> TylerRay said:
> 
> 
> > On a related note, what role did he play in the American Presbyterian church's revision of the Westminster Confession?
> ...



Thank you for the link, but when I read it there was something that I'd dispute:



> The revisions went on the affirm the principle of religious liberty, asserting that the civil magistrate had the duty to protect the liberty even of religious infidels.



I'd dispute this in light of the continual phrase in Ch. 23 "any denomination of _Christians_". However, I'd still not agree with the PCUSA's revision on this.


----------



## MW (Aug 9, 2015)

A volunarist? A believer in a very old moon?


----------



## Ryan J. Ross (Aug 9, 2015)

You may find Jeffry H. Morrison's _John Witherspoon and the Founding of the American Republic_, published by U of Notre Dame Press in 2005, more than helpful.


----------



## py3ak (Aug 9, 2015)

MW said:


> A volunarist? A believer in a very old moon?



Now that I know what it's called, it's become clear to me that this is the position which of all others I hold most strongly.


----------



## TylerRay (Aug 10, 2015)

MW said:


> A volunarist? A believer in a very old moon?



Voluntarist! 

While you're poking fun, I'll let you know that your inbox is full, and the rest of us are dying to send you personal messages.


----------



## MW (Aug 11, 2015)

TylerRay said:


> While you're poking fun, I'll let you know that your inbox is full, and the rest of us are dying to send you personal messages.



Sorry about that. I will work on it. There are too many to keep and I am way over the limit.


----------

